# #i LOVE u#



## فراشة المنتدى (26 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أحدث تصميم لإلي 
على الرغمــ من إنه بسييييط 

كتييير 


بس بدي انتقاداتكم 

اتفضلوا *


----------



## Michael (26 مارس 2007)

*شكرا لكى يا فراشة

منورة القسم

بس لو ممكن تعرفينا البرامج الى استعملتيها وزمن التصميم الى اخدة منك وكمان لو اعرف اية الشكل الى بخلف الكلام؟؟

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (26 مارس 2007)

> بس لو ممكن تعرفينا البرامج الى استعملتيها



adobe photoshop cs 


> وزمن التصميم الى اخدة منك



???? ما بعرف ليش؟؟؟



> وكمان لو اعرف اية الشكل الى بخلف الكلام؟؟



هيها الصورة 






[/IMG]


----------



## فيدو (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: #i LOVE u#*

علي فكرة يا فراشة احلي من التصميم عارفة ااية...................
.......................................................... التوقيع 
والاتنين احلي من بعض 
تحياتي فيدو ديدو


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: #i LOVE u#*

*   سعدت جداا لمرورك 

شكراا جزيلااا

فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## amali (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: #i LOVE u#*

بارك الله فيكي اختي 

تصميم و لا اروع


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: #i LOVE u#*



amali قال:


> بارك الله فيكي اختي
> 
> تصميم و لا اروع



و فيــكِ 

سعدت لمرورك دومتي في حفظ المولى


----------



## mahy (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: #i LOVE u#*

تصميم جميل ووضح اكتر بعدما رايت الصورة الاساسية


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: #i LOVE u#*

شكراا جزيلااا
لمرورك 

سعدت لذلك 

فراشة المنتدى


----------



## *sara* (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: #i LOVE u#*

*very nice

thank u very mcuh my dear*


----------



## فارس الشباب (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: #i LOVE u#*

مشكورررررررررر  حبيبى على هذا التصميم الرائع 

وةشد حيلاك انا فى انتظار جديدك


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: #i LOVE u#*

*شكراا لكم على مروركم الذي أسعدني ...*


----------



## ارووجة (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: #i LOVE u#*

تصميم حلووو كتيرر
يسلموو هالايدين


----------

